# SA Mastery series Headstart line



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Any of you use this line? I'm new to slingin bugs and am looking for a good 8wt. 
I've been told by more than one person to get the Headstart. 
Its only about $46 too. Should i give it a go or pony up the $70 and get some RIO or like a SA Redfish or Bonefish line?


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Interesting reading:

http://singlebarbed.com/2009/03/30/part-1-of-2-is-the-fly-line-industry-running-out-of-superlatives/


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i'd offer my oninion but Fool would start whining and crying about it and none of us want to hear that.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's been my experience you get what you pay for. A $20 line on an $500 rod is going to cast like a $20 line. So if you get a *good* line to start with, you will not be second guessing yourself. A good line that you take care of and keep clean and dressed should last you +5 years. So the extra $20 over the life of a line is not very much.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

The Headstart line will teach you to feel the rod load better than either one of the lines you mentioned. Especially the bonefish line...dont try starting out with one of these (IMO). The headstart line is slick as Owl&%#t and has a shorter shooting head so you don't have to carry 30" of line in the air. Once you get the hang of the load you'll be suprised at how well this line shoots. Now concentrate on the important stuff like keeping your fly from hitting you in the back of your head!!!! Also, a good 8 wt to learn on can be purchased for less than 3 Bills...and you may not want to ever stop using it, the quality of the less costly rods is getting that good. Look at TFO, Echo, Gold Cup, Cabella's in House line, etc. Good Luck...go to texasflyfishers.org and get some good info on casting lessons.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't let Ish try to push you on some orange trout line.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

silly fool, everyone knows green lines cast better than orange lines. just ask boatright.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Does Ish stand for "*I* *S*uck *H*ard"? It should. Funny.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

tee hee hee!










if you have to put "funny" at the end of it, is it really that funny?

***edit - you really don't know what "ish" means?


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Other than a popular slang word for "S**t"...I'm at a loss. Enlighten me.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

I thought it was Cockney for feesh?


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Ish said:


> silly fool, everyone knows green lines cast better than orange lines. just ask boatright.


Remember: Orange = distance, green = presentation. Subject to change, depending on what backing you use.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Boatwright, all this time I thought it had everything to do with the knot you use to tie the backing to the reel. Dang it!!!


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

If Fool and ish made a butt child together they could call it Foolish.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

NFH...dude...that's the wittiest comment I've heard all week. It's gross and disturbing, but funny none the less. Good one.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks dudes. Ended up ordering some RIO Saltwater line that I found at a good price online. Its pretty much like the clouser taper that they make.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

In my opinion, Rio makes the best fly lines, but did you clear your purchase with Ish before you bought it? I hope he approves. If he doesn't, you'll hear about it. 

******, good luck with the new line.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, approved with Ish. LOL I take what that guy says as gospel


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

FlyFishinFool said:


> In my opinion, Rio makes the best fly lines, but did you clear your purchase with Ish before you bought it? I hope he approves. If he doesn't, you'll hear about it.
> 
> ******, good luck with the new line.


what will he hear?

you ever gonna produce the goods or are you gonna keep running your mouth like a troll?


----------

